# Umfrage Bachelorarbeit: "Antihelden in Videospielen"



## Lightmortelz (15. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,
 
ich schreibe momentan an meiner Bachelorarbeit mit dem Thema
"Antihelden in Videospielen".
Hierzu würde ich euch bitten, mir zu helfen und an meiner
kleinen Umfrage teilzunehmen. Die Umfrage dauert weniger
als 5 Minuten.
 
https://de.surveymonkey.com/s/9K9F765
 
Liebe Grüße Mario


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Februar 2015)

Hey, hast du mit ZAM darüber gesprochen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Lachsman


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2015)

Die Umfrage hättest du in dem Umfang sogar hier stellen können ^^

Ist ok.


----------



## Lightmortelz (16. Februar 2015)

Oh tut mir leid falls ich gegen Richtlinien verstoßen haben sollte!

Aber danke das sie bleiben darf.


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2015)

Geht irgendwie am selbst gestellten Thema vorbei die Umfrage.

Ein Antiheld geht für mich eher in eine andere Richtung als die Umfrage mit "Familie wurde massakriert und Held sinnt auf Rache" abzielt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Muss bei Antiheld eher an so etwas wie Hancock denken.


----------



## Xarran (17. März 2015)

Also ich habs mal ausgefüllt 

 

Inhaltlich/statistisch/handwerklich überzeugt hat mich die Umfrage aber nicht, aber das muss sie natürlich auch nicht. 

 

VIel Erfolg


----------

